# Ubuntu zum zocken



## Predi (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander,
ich habe eine Frage und zwar habe ich mal gehört das es möglich sein soll mit Ubuntu alle Games die auch unter Windows funktionieren, zum laufen zu bringen. Angeblich würde man über einen Befehl Ubuntu sagen das es beispielsweise Windows 7 wäre und so würde man alle Games die auch in Windows funktionieren zum laufen bringen. Habe allerdings zu dieser Methode noch nichts gefunden. Nur etwas über ein simmuliertes Windows etc. aber was ich suche ist ja etwas anderes. Nun die Frage an euch, wisst ihr um welchen Befehl es sich handelt ?
Oder ist es nur eine Art Gerücht ? 
Freue mich über eure Antworten

mfG Predi


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Juli 2010)

ALLE Windows-Spiele wirst du momentan nur mit Windows spielen können. Ebenso wie du mit Windows keine Linux-Games spielen kannst… Die Source-Engine und einiges anderes funktioniert wunderbar, anderes malt dir nur Grafikfehler auf den Bildschirm. (Es geht hier um Wine, das ist kein simuliertes Windows, sondern ein API-Wrapper.)

Selbst ich, der schon vier Jahre nur unter Linux arbeitet, nutze zum Spielen noch Windows. (Auch wenn es manchmal nervt.) Vor allem Kopierschutz-Maßnahmen sind echte Grütze, weil die über Windows-Treiber realisiert werden und damit Wine als API-Wrapper kein bisschen mehr hilft.


----------



## Predi (25. Juli 2010)

Ok vielen Dank. Dann muss ich wohl Ubuntu und Windowss parallel auf meinem Pc laufen lassen. Vielen Dank trotzdem 

mfG Predi


----------



## audiocrush (25. Juli 2010)

blablabla

bauer labert nur 

kauf dir cedega... ist ne günstige und gute lösung.

wenn du erstmal die ganzen treiberhürden  in ubuntu genommen hast (die ja heutzutage auch nicht mehr so hart sind wie noch vor 2-3 jahren) dann empfehle ich dir wirklich cedega.

es ist im prinzip blos wine was es kostenlos gibt... (weils ja open source ist) aber das alles für jedes spiel einzustellen ist echt aufwändig und mühsam und ich will jetz nix falsches sagen aber für noobs wie mich oder vllt auch dich ist das zu verwirrend.

cedega kostet für 3 monate vllt wars auch ein halbes jahr etwa 20-30 euro.
kannst ja mal auf die seite von transgaming gehn und schauen welche games unterstützt werden.. es sind echt sau viele und bei cod4 hatte ich ein performance gewinn von knapp 10% gegenüber windows XP


----------



## Dragonix (25. Juli 2010)

Oder lieber crossover. Die unterstützen wenigstens die wine Entwicklung . Haben auch ne trail.
Ansonsten kannst du auch erst mal wine + appdb.winehq.org + PlayOnLinux probieren.


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Juli 2010)

Cedega ist ein Wine-Fork, der quasi nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird. Die haben zwar weniger Probleme mit Kopierschutz, da sie Closed Source sind und da manchmal Hilfe von den Anbietern bekommen, aber das war es dann. Beim Nachbau von DirectX sind sie langsamer als Crossover, das ist da tatsächlich besser.

Crossover ist übrigens auch quasi Open Source, der relevante Quellcode für die Windows-Kompatibilität ist der von Wine. Nur die Benutzeroberfläche und die vorgefertigten Anpassungen unterscheiden sich – und sind ihr Geld auch wert.

Allerdings laufen mit allen drei Lösungen nicht ALLE Spiele. Es kommt immer drauf an, was man will. Viele Games laufen gut, einige aber halt nicht oder zumindest nicht gut. Daher würde ich hier nichts versprechen, was später dann doch nicht gehalten werden kann. Wer darauf achtet, nur Games zu kaufen, die unter Linux laufen, kann sicherlich auch nur mit denen das ganze Jahr ununterbrochen zocken. Aber manchmal gibt es dann doch das eine oder andere Spiel, auf das man verzichten muss.


----------



## Predi (25. Juli 2010)

Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit Spiele selber an Linux anzupassen um sie somit zocken zu können ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

Nein, Das OS also Windows stellt die schnittstelle zwischen Hard und Software da. Wenn diese von einer Seite nicht verstanden wird funktioniert es nicht. Nehmen wir COD. COD wurde für die schnittstelle WIN Programiert. nun kommt es aber in ein Linux system. Tia und nun kann es sich nicht an die HW ankoppeln und dort seine Befehle übergeben und deswegen kann es nicht ausgeführt werden.

Das ist stark vereinfacht dargestellt.

Es gäbe eine möglichkeit. Du müsstest dem Spiel vereinfacht gesagt die Schnittstellen für Linux verpassen. 
Aber da zb COD nicht den Quellcode ersichtlich hat wird das ziemlich schwierig.


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Juli 2010)

…alternativ kann man Linux die Schnittstellen verpassen, die Windows bietet. Und eben das machen Cedega, Crossover und Wine. Da allerdings kein Mensch (außer bei Microsoft) genau weiß, was genau Windows so macht, ist es entsprechend schwierig, das nach zu bauen. Nach mittlerweile 10(?) Jahren funktioniert es aber schon wirklich gut – wenn halt auch nicht 100%ig.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

Ja wine etc macht das und setzt die entsprechenden schnittstellen. Aber nicht in den Programm selber sondern bei Linux. Und das ist leider nicht so evektiv wie das umschreiben der Anwendung. Da,wie du schon gesagt hast das nie zu 100 % funktioniert.

Das beste zz ist immer noch eine Paralele instalation. So das man Linux zum schreiben usw nimmt und Windows zum Zocken.


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Juli 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Aber nicht in den Programm selber sondern bei Linux. Und das ist leider nicht so evektiv wie das umschreiben der Anwendung. Da,wie du schon gesagt hast das nie zu 100 % funktioniert.


Wine kostet auch Performance. Trotzdem sind Games mit  Wine teilweise schneller als unter Windows, weil Linux einfach schneller als Windows ist. Das sollte an dieser Stelle auch festgehalten werden. Am schnellsten sind aber meist Linux-Games unter Linux.

Trotzdem bleibt Windows zum Zocken am unproblematischsten.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

.. Und Linux zum Arbeiten günstiger aufgrund der wenigeren Hintergrund diensten und dem bessernen Aufbau.


----------



## bingo88 (25. Juli 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Wine kostet auch Performance. Trotzdem sind Games mit  Wine teilweise schneller als unter Windows, weil Linux einfach schneller als Windows ist. Das sollte an dieser Stelle auch festgehalten werden. Am schnellsten sind aber meist Linux-Games unter Linux.
> 
> Trotzdem bleibt Windows zum Zocken am unproblematischsten.


Das Games in Wine schneller als unter Win laufen habe ich persönlich noch nicht erlebt, möchte es aber nicht ausschließen. Alle Spiele die ich bis jetzt getestet hatte, liefen unter XP deutlich besser. Wie das Ganze mit Vista & 7 aussieht, weiß ich allerdings net. Generell kann ich mich bei XP eigentlich auch nicht beschweren, meine Probleme fingen erst mit Vista an.

Abgesehen davon, wenn man ohne den offiziellen Grafiktreiber auskommen muss (wer zum Geier hat sich eigentlich die Sch... mit dem zum XServer kompatiblen Treibern ausgedacht??? Alte Karte -> kein Support mehr!), sonst kommt beim Spielen eh wenig Freude auf...


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Juli 2010)

Welchen Treiber meinst du mit dem „offiziellen“? Ich mag die mitgelieferten (zumindest bei Grafikchips von AMD) eigentlich sehr gern. Da gibt es auch keine Probleme mit neuen Versionen. Dass aber alte Hardware irgendwann nicht mehr unterstützt wird, ist doch normal. Und bei Linux gibt es häufiger neue Versionen als bei Windows, dadurch fällt das früher auf. (Es gibt ja auch keine Treiber mehr für Windows 5.0, obwohl das mit Windows 5.1 fast identisch ist. Und für 5.1 gibt es ja noch Treiber. Dazwischen wurd auch vor allem die grafische Oberfläche angepasst: Luna statt dem alten grauen Design)

Anmerkung zur Geschwindigkeit: Ich hab Windows 6.x nie verwendet, kann da also nichts zu sagen. Aber mehr Performance mit Wine war tatsächlich die Ausnahme.


----------



## bingo88 (26. Juli 2010)

Ich hab jetzt noch ne alte X850 XT und da hab ich unter Linux mit dem open source Treiber vielleicht 20% der Leistung des Windows-Treibers. Und dann noch mit Grafikfehlern


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Juli 2010)

Die x850xt wird aber unter Windows genau so wenig noch unterstützt. Und ebenso wie du ein mehrere Jahre altes Windows-Release nehmen kannst, kannst du die Karte auch mit einer mehrere Jahre alten Linux-Distribution noch mit proprietärem Treiber nutzen. Mit einem Debian zum Beispiel hat man diese Probleme nicht, weil der Releasezyklus etwa so lang ist wie der bei Windows.

Der radeon-Treiber wird immer schneller, ist aber in der Tat bisher weniger leistungsfähig als der fglrx. Wenn man nicht spielt, würde ich daher aus Kompatibilitätsgründen auch schon zum freien raten. Bei neuen 3D-Spielen muss es dann aber doch der fglrx sein – die Schwelle zur Spielbarkeit ist momentan irgendwo bei Doom3.


----------



## bingo88 (26. Juli 2010)

Abgesehen von meinem doofen DVI Bug (den ich wohl selbst fixen muss ), läuft die X850 wenigstens mit den aktuellsten Legacy Treibern (10.2) unter XP, sprich ich kann was spielen. Bei Ubuntu habe ich nur Ruckelpartien, wenn ich überhaupt was zu sehen bekommen (Grafikfehler)...

Wenn ich mal längere Zeit nichts besseres zu tun habe, bastel ich mir da noch was zusammen


----------



## mario mutant (31. Juli 2010)

will auf meinem neuen pc wenn möglich ausschließlich linux und freeware nutzen. aber aufs zocken natürlich nicht verzichten deswegen noch ein paar ergänzungs fragen:

wie sieht es denn mit spielen für linux aus? gibts da überhaupt aktuelle games? hab mal gegooglet aber nichts gefunden. 

gibts nen guten shop oder ne release liste? oder nur so alte und/oder miese spiele?

und noch was gegen der paralle installation, ist es sinnvoller linux (ubuntu) von cd zu startet oder im bios ne auswahl zu treffen?


----------



## Ezio (31. Juli 2010)

Hier ein kleiner Überblick über Linux-Games: Spiele ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de


----------



## mario mutant (1. August 2010)

danke. 

leider sehr wenig aktuelle titel mit dabei.


----------

